# Musik per Bluetooth vom PC zu AV-Receiver - geht das?



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2017)

Mein AV-Receiver hat Bluetooth, so dass ich zB per Smartphone oder Tablet per App Musik abspielen kann, die dann der Receiver auf den Boxen ausgibt. Geht das auch per PC, oder sind die Bluetooth-Sticks für andere Zwecke da? Oder muss man einen bestimmten Stick kaufen? Welche Software braucht man, oder reicht es einfach nur, irgendeine Playersoftware zu starten und als "Soundkarte" den Bluetooth-Stick auszuwählen?


----------



## Worrel (30. Dezember 2017)

Da PC und Receiver ja immer am selben Platz stehen, würde ich das per Kabel machen (Micro Klinke auf Stereo Cinch).

Scheinbar ist Bluetooth Bluetooth - macht ja auch Sinn, es ist ja letztendlich nur eine "Leitung", bzw nur der jeweilige Stecker am Ende einer solchen.
https://www.pcwelt.de/ratgeber/Windows-PC-mit-Bluetooth-erweitern-9911485.html


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (30. Dezember 2017)

https://www.windowscentral.com/how-stream-audio-over-bluetooth-windows-10


----------



## Herbboy (1. Januar 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Da PC und Receiver ja immer am selben Platz stehen


 Äh, wie kommst du darauf? ^^  Der steht einige Meter entfernt, bei Kabelverlegung wären es ca 25m, da ich um 2 Ecken rum müsste. Und bei vielen Leuten steht der PC "sogar" in einem anderen Raum ^^ 

Und mal angenommen, der Receiver stünde bei mir direkt neben dem PC: wieso sollte ich dann auf die bescheuerte Idee kommen, es per Bluetooth zu machen und nicht einfach ein Kabel zu nutzen? ^^  Mache ich irgendwie einen unterbelichteten Eindruck, oder wie? ^^  



> Scheinbar ist Bluetooth Bluetooth - macht ja auch Sinn, es ist ja letztendlich nur eine "Leitung", bzw nur der jeweilige Stecker am Ende einer solchen.
> https://www.pcwelt.de/ratgeber/Windows-PC-mit-Bluetooth-erweitern-9911485.html


 keine Ahnung, zB den Sound vom Tablet zum Handy zu schicken ist ja nicht so einfach... ob das an der "Art" des Adapter liegt oder "nur" an der Software, das war ja eben Teil der Frage. 

@John: Danke, dann besorge ich mir mal nen BT-Adapter. Zuvor checke ich aber noch, ob es vlt auch per Netzwerk klappt, das könnte der AVR theoretisch auch. 


Was mich noch interessieren würde: ist es möglich, dass meine Soundkarte den Sound "erzeugt" und Bluetooth das dann nur weiterreicht, bzw. macht Bluetooth vlt sowieso aus dem Soundkarten-Signal einen Stream und "ist" nicht selber die Soundkarte? Denn es geht auch ums Musikmachen: da muss meine "gute" Soundkarte die Musik erzeugen, da kann ich nicht Bluetooth als "Soundkarte" nutzen.


----------



## Bonkic (1. Januar 2018)

schonmal über nen chromecast audio nachgedacht?


----------



## Herbboy (1. Januar 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> schonmal über nen chromecast audio nachgedacht?


 Nee, aber der Receiver hat ja eben schon BT, ich brauch dann nur einen BT-Stick für den PC, und der ist deutlich günstiger als ein Chromecast ^^   Und falls das mit dem Netzwerk klappt, brauch ich sowieso gar nix mehr.


----------



## Worrel (2. Januar 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Äh, wie kommst du darauf? ^^  Der steht einige Meter entfernt, bei Kabelverlegung wären es ca 25m, da ich um 2 Ecken rum müsste. Und bei vielen Leuten steht der PC "sogar" in einem anderen Raum ^^


Ähm ich meinte: 
Da ein PC  im Laufe seiner Nutzung meistens immer am selben Platz steht und ein Receiver im Laufe seiner Nutzung auch immer am selben Platz steht und eben nicht mal in der Küche, mal im Schlafzimmer und mal in der Putzkammer - 
- daher würde sich eine Kabelinstallation anbieten.

Nein, ich habe nicht angenommen, daß dein PC direkt neben dem Receiver steht, ich habe lediglich angenommen, daß die beiden Geräte separat gesehen einmal ihren Platz in der Wohnung finden und dort dann für den Rest ihres Aufenthaltes bleiben.

Bluetooth/WLAN macht ja eigentlich erst mit *mobilen *Geräten wirklich Sinn - oder eben wenn die baulichen Begebenheiten eine Verkabelung zu umständlich machen (zB Kabel muß quer durchs Treppenhaus)


> keine Ahnung, zB den Sound vom Tablet zum Handy zu schicken ist ja nicht so einfach...


Hm? Was für "Sound" willst du denn an dein Handy schicken? 
Dein Handy als Lautsprecher für das Tablet zu verwenden stelle ich mir nicht gerade sinnvoll vor. 
Und beim Verteilen von Musikdateien dürfte das Problem doch eher das Dateimanagement sein als die Verbindung der Geräte ...?



> Was mich noch interessieren würde: ist es möglich, dass meine Soundkarte den Sound "erzeugt" und Bluetooth das dann nur weiterreicht, bzw. macht Bluetooth vlt sowieso aus dem Soundkarten-Signal einen Stream und "ist" nicht selber die Soundkarte? Denn es geht auch ums Musikmachen: da muss meine "gute" Soundkarte die Musik erzeugen, da kann ich nicht Bluetooth als "Soundkarte" nutzen.


Bluetooth ist eine Verbindung, eine Alternative zu einem Kabel. Keine Soundkarte.
Wenn du einen Bluetooth Lautsprecher anschließt, brauchst du eine Soundkarte im absendenden Gerät.

Über ein Kabel werden nur Daten übertragen. Daher ist es theoretisch möglich, auch pre-Soundkartendaten zu übertragen. Dann muß das empfangende Gerät aber eine Soundkarte beinhalten (Was handelsübliche BT Lautsprecher eben nicht haben) und bzgl. Musikmachen stellt sich dann noch die Frage, ob es dabei eine Verzögerung des Signals geben würde.

Ob das in der Praxis irgendwo gemacht wird bzw. ob es überhaupt dementsprechende Hard- und Software Unterstützung für dieses Übertragungskonzept gibt: kA.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Januar 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ähm ich meinte:
> Da ein PC  im Laufe seiner Nutzung meistens immer am selben Platz steht und ein Receiver im Laufe seiner Nutzung auch immer am selben Platz steht und eben nicht mal in der Küche, mal im Schlafzimmer und mal in der Putzkammer -
> - daher würde sich eine Kabelinstallation anbieten.


 ach soooo.... 



> Bluetooth/WLAN macht ja eigentlich erst mit *mobilen *Geräten wirklich Sinn - oder eben wenn die baulichen Begebenheiten eine Verkabelung zu umständlich machen (zB Kabel muß quer durchs Treppenhaus)


 In meinem Fall ist die Strecke einfach zu lang, denn ab ca 10m neigen analoge Kabel sehr zur Störanfälligkeit. Da ein nicht-Billig-Kabel ohnehin so viel kostet wie wie BT-Stick und ich vermeiden will, erst 2-3 Kabel kaufen zu müssen, bis ich ein "gutes" habe, und auf den Kosten der anderen bleib ich dann sitzen, da der Warenwert zu gering ist, würde ich lieber auf BT setzen, wenn das denn problemlos klappt - daher meine Frage(n).



> Hm? Was für "Sound" willst du denn an dein Handy schicken?


 keinen, aber ich wollte nur ausdrücken, dass augenscheinlich nicht "alles" geht und es ja vielleicht damit zu tun haben könnte, welchen BT-Adapter man hat. 



> Bluetooth ist eine Verbindung, eine Alternative zu einem Kabel. Keine Soundkarte.
> Wenn du einen Bluetooth Lautsprecher anschließt, brauchst du eine Soundkarte im absendenden Gerät.


 d.h. ich könnte theoretisch "sogar" den Sound weiterhin über die PC-Boxen hören UND per BT senden und an der Anlage hören?


----------



## Worrel (2. Januar 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ach soooo....






> In meinem Fall ist die Strecke einfach zu lang, denn ab ca 10m neigen analoge Kabel sehr zur Störanfälligkeit.


Da sind wir dann allerdings beim nächsten Problem: 
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bluetooth#Klassen_und_Reichweite




> d.h. ich könnte theoretisch "sogar" den Sound weiterhin über die PC-Boxen hören UND per BT senden und an der Anlage hören?


Wenn du dem Rechner beibringen kannst, den Ton an 2 verschiedene Ausgabegeräte gleichzeitig weiter zu leiten, sollte das gehen.

Aber normalerweise kann man ja nur ein Lautsprecher Ensemble gleichzeitig einstellen ...


ggfalls könntest du das ja auch quasi mit einem WLAN verlängern, indem du zB ein altes Notebook zum Bedienen und Abspielen ins "Lautsprecher-Zimmer" stellst und die MP3s über Netzwerkfreigaben abspielst...


----------



## Golgomaph (2. Januar 2018)

Die Ton-Ausgabe-Spur vom Rechner auf zwei Ausgabequellen aufzuteilen ist mit Software möglich, beispielsweise mit Voicemeeter Banana:

https://www.vb-audio.com/Voicemeeter/banana.htm

Das ist ein virtuelles Mischpult das du einfach mit Windows starten lässt, da kannst du einen oder mehrere Inputs auf glaube bis zu 4 Ausgabe-Kanäle gleichzeitig aufteilen. Ob du deinen Bluetooth-Stick dann als Tonausgang verwenden kannst ist natürlich ne andere Frage .. das weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Worrel (2. Januar 2018)

Golgomaph schrieb:


> Ob du deinen Bluetooth-Stick dann als Tonausgang verwenden kannst ist natürlich ne andere Frage .. das weiß ich nicht.


Bluetooth ist ein Kabel-Ersatz. Du konfigurierst ja auch nicht deine Lautsprecherkabel als Ausgabemedium, sondern die daran angeschlossenen Boxen. 

Im Prinzip ist das sowas wie ein USB Hub. Mit einem angeschlossenen USB Hub hast du außer einem Treiber dafür auch noch nichts Sinnvolles, was du damit konfigurieren könntest. Schließt du allerdings einen Datenstick, ein Headset und eine Maus daran an, hast du zusätzliche Speicher-, Ein- und Ausgabegeräte, die in deinem System auftauchen und nun konfiguriert und benutzt werden können.


----------



## Golgomaph (2. Januar 2018)

Na dann dürfte das ja einwandfrei klappen.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Januar 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Da sind wir dann allerdings beim nächsten Problem:
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bluetooth#Klassen_und_Reichweite


 Nein, denn die "Sichtweite" sind nur 4-5m, es ist der gleiche Raum. Ich müsste aber vom PC aus 20m überwinden, weil das Kabel nicht quer durch den Raum soll: wenn ich am PC bin, sitze ich quasi in der "Ecke rechts" vom Zimmer, wobei mein Stuhl nahe der Wand steht und der Tisch 2m im Raum, ich schaue also nicht auf die Wand. Der LCD-TV und AV-Receiver sind ca 4m links von meinem Platz aus, aber auch ein Stück weiter "vorne". Vom PC müsste ich mit nem Kabel erst 2m nach "hinten rechts" in die Ecke, dann an der von mir aus gesehen hinteren Wand 4m entlang, dann über eine Tür drüber, also weitere 5m (Rahmen hoch, Türbreite, Rahmen runter), dann noch mal 1m Wand bis zur Ecke, dann an der von mir aus linken Wand nochmal 4-5m. Das sind dann eben klar mehr als 15m, auch wenn es vlt je nach dem doch "nur" 16-17m sind und nicht ganz 20m.




> Wenn du dem Rechner beibringen kannst, den Ton an 2 verschiedene Ausgabegeräte gleichzeitig weiter zu leiten, sollte das gehen.
> 
> Aber normalerweise kann man ja nur ein Lautsprecher Ensemble gleichzeitig einstellen ...


 dann wäre aber Bluetooth doch eine "Soundkarte", denn das "Wiedergabegerät" ist ja immer eine Soundkarte: entweder die normale oder eine zusätzliche oder der Soundchip von nem USB-Headset/Boxenset oder der Audiochip der Grafikkarte: das sind ja alles quasi "Soundkarten" ...

"





Worrel schrieb:


> Bluetooth ist ein Kabel-Ersatz. Du konfigurierst ja auch nicht deine Lautsprecherkabel als Ausgabemedium, sondern die daran angeschlossenen Boxen.


 aber auch nur, weil die Buchse der Soundkarte schon das "Ende" der Kette ist und danach nichts mehr "erkannt" oder "konfiguriert", geschweige denn mit Treibern versorgt werden muss. Bei BT ist das Ende der Kette aber erst der Lautsprecher oder die Kopfhörer, die an dem Gerät angeschlossen sind, das den BT-Stream wiederum empfängt. Bei einem zB USB-Kopfhörer ist es so, dass im Kopfhörer der Chip, also die Soundkarte ist, und die Kopfhörer sind daran "angeschlossen" - nur dass es halt idR nicht erkannbar ist, weil der Chips eingebaut ist und man es nicht abstecken kann (bei manchen Headset geht das ja). Es wäre also durchaus denkbar, dass der BT-Stick wie ein USB-Audiostick und dann sehr wohl dann "die Soundkarte" ist.  ^^  

Hat jemand hier zufällig einen PC oder Notebook mit BT? Wenn derjenige mal einen Audio-Stream per BT senden: ist dann beim kleinen Lautsprecher rechts unten bei Windows das "Wiedergabegerät" immer noch die Soundkarte, oder der BT-Adapter?




> ggfalls könntest du das ja auch quasi mit einem WLAN verlängern, indem du zB ein altes Notebook zum Bedienen und Abspielen ins "Lautsprecher-Zimmer" stellst und die MP3s über Netzwerkfreigaben abspielst...


 BT wäre komfortabler, WENN ich aus meiner Musiksoftware heraus, die meine "gute" Soundkarte nutzt, senden kann. Wenn das nicht geht, dann muss ich sowieso erst einen der in der Musiksoftware gerade entstehenden Song in eine MP3 "exportieren" und diese speichern - DANN wäre es in der Tat auch eine Option, es per Netzwerk zu machen.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (2. Januar 2018)

Unterstüzt dein AVR auch Apples Airplay? Dafür gibt es PC-seitig Treiber. Ich hatte das mal eine Zeit lang gemacht; ich glaube mit Airfoil (da muss man aber mit Kreditkarte ggf. die Vollversion freischalten)
http://www.chip.de/downloads/Airfoil-fuer-Windows_45846208.html


----------



## Herbboy (2. Januar 2018)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Unterstüzt dein AVR auch Apples Airplay? Dafür gibt es PC-seitig Treiber. Ich hatte das mal eine Zeit lang gemacht; ich glaube mit Airfoil (da muss man aber mit Kreditkarte ggf. die Vollversion freischalten)
> Airfoil für Windows - Download - CHIP


 würde er, aber was wäre der Vorteil zu BT + "normales" Tool? Oder braucht man dann kein BT, sondern nur Netzwerk?


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (2. Januar 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> würde er, aber was wäre der Vorteil zu BT + "normales" Tool? Oder braucht man dann kein BT, sondern nur Netzwerk?


Normales WLAN genügt dafür. Und du kannst vorher den Treiber kostenlos testen.


----------



## Worrel (3. Januar 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Nein, denn die "Sichtweite" sind nur 4-5m, es ist der gleiche Raum.


Ach so, na dann ... 



> dann wäre aber Bluetooth doch eine "Soundkarte", denn das "Wiedergabegerät" ist ja immer eine Soundkarte: entweder die normale oder eine zusätzliche oder der Soundchip von nem USB-Headset/Boxenset oder der Audiochip der Grafikkarte: das sind ja alles quasi "Soundkarten" ...


Interessant, wie hartnäckig du das mißverstehen willst ... 

Du hast ja schon ganz richtig erkannt: 
"_... der *Soundchip *von nem USB-Headset/Boxenset oder der *Audiochip *der Grafikkarte ..._"​
Wo soll denn der entsprechende Soundchip in dem Bluetooth Stick sein? Und ist dann da auch die komplette Elektronikschaltung einer Tastatur/Maus drin? 

Bluetooth ist von der Kategorisierung her ein Kabel/USB Hub, das keinerlei weiterführende Hardware beinhaltet als Datenübertragende. BT ist allerdings ein "Kabel", das einen Treiber benötigt.
Stimmt tatsächlich, die Ausgänge der Wiedergabesteuerung sind tatsächlich die entsprechenden Kanäle, die von der Soundkarte verwaltet werden.

Bei mir steht da zB:
"Lautsprecher"
Realtek High Definition Audio​
Weil da das Gerät mit der Hardware Bezeichnung "Lautsprecher" an der Soundkarte angeschlossen ist. (Stimmt zwar nicht, das Klinkenkabel Cincht sich in einen Receiver, aber egal 


Also funktioniert das dann folgendermaßen: Du pairst die BT Verbindung. Dann wissen die beiden Geräte, daß sie zusammen gehören. Wenn du die Geräte an und wieder ausmachst, wissen sie das immer noch. Quasi wie ein eingestecktes Kabel.

Beim Pairen sucht Windows wie nach Netzwerkgeräten oder neuer Hardware nach möglichen BT Partnern. mein BT Lautsprecher heißt zB "mpow armor". Diesen Namen kann ich nicht ändern. Dieser Name wird gefunden und diesen Namen wähle ich in meinem Handy aus, wenn ich den Lautsprecher benutzen will.

Sobald der Receiver in der Treibersoftware deiner eingebauten Soundkarte als "Lautsprecher" erkannt wurde (völlig egal, wo und wie der angeschlossen wurde), kannst du diesen Ausgang deiner Soundkarte als Standardausgang definieren.



> " aber auch nur, weil die Buchse der Soundkarte schon das "Ende" der Kette ist und danach nichts mehr "erkannt" oder "konfiguriert", geschweige denn mit Treibern versorgt werden muss. Bei BT ist das Ende der Kette aber erst der Lautsprecher oder die Kopfhörer, die an dem Gerät angeschlossen sind, das den BT-Stream wiederum empfängt.


nö. Das Ende ist ebenfalls "die Buchse", bzw der BT Stick. für den Lautsprecher brauche ich keinen extra Treiber. Der hat ja gar nix mit Windows zu tun. Da kommen zu verarbeitende Tonsignale an und die gibt er aus. Ende.
Formate etc sind ja egal, da die ja schon von der Soundkarte des sendenden Gerätes ausgewertet und ins BT eigene Format umgewandelt werden.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Januar 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Interessant, wie hartnäckig du das mißverstehen willst ...


 nicht missverstehen, sondern es klingt bei Dir so, als seist du davon "überzeugt" - aber Deine Schilderungen sind eben nicht zu 100% eindeutig    an sich beschreibst du BT genau so, wie man "damals" USB beschrieben hätte, als es neu war, nur dass die "neuartigen" Datenstreams per Funk und nicht per Kabel fließen.  




> ...
> ...
> Bei mir steht da zB:
> "Lautsprecher"
> ...


 Dann musst du folglich ja auch Audio per BT nutzen UND die Boxen hören können oder zumindest mit den Treibern der Soundkarte den Klang beeinflussen können, oder nicht? Kannst du das mal testen? Oder HAST du das schon? In dem Fall wäre ich überzeugt, aber davon hattest du bisher noch nichts gesagt. 

Bei nem Handy schaltet zB der Ton halt die "Boxen" ab, aber ich weiß nicht eben nicht, ob die App den Lautsprecher stummschaltet oder ob die BT-Einheit die Aufgaben des Soundchips übernimmt und es DAHER dann keinen Ton mehr über die Handy-Lautsprecher ausgibt. Mir erscheint letzteres eben nicht TOTAL unmöglich - das musst du doch einsehen, oder?


"_Wo soll denn der entsprechende Soundchip in dem Bluetooth Stick sein? Und ist dann da auch die komplette Elektronikschaltung einer Tastatur/Maus drin?_ " das reine Umwandeln der Tastatursignale braucht doch keinen Riesenchip, und es ist auch viel weniger aufwendig als ein Audiostream -  das ist also nun echt kein Argument ^^ 




> Also funktioniert das dann folgendermaßen: Du pairst die BT Verbindung. Dann wissen die beiden Geräte, daß sie zusammen gehören. Wenn du die Geräte an und wieder ausmachst, wissen sie das immer noch. Quasi wie ein eingestecktes Kabel.


 Das ist schon klar, aber das ist bei nem USB-Headset oder auch USB-Funkempfänger für ne kabellose Tastatur ja auch nicht anders, und DA ist dann das Headset/der Stick die Soundkarte     Der klare Unterschied bei BT im Gegensatz zum klassischen Funk ist halt, dass du mehrere Geräte "pairen" kannst, weil der Standard dafür ausgelegt ist.



> nö. Das Ende ist ebenfalls "die Buchse", bzw der BT Stick. für den Lautsprecher brauche ich keinen extra Treiber. Der hat ja gar nix mit Windows zu tun. Da kommen zu verarbeitende Tonsignale an und die gibt er aus. Ende.


 Ja klar brauchst du keine Treiber für den Lautsprecher, weil es ein fest definierter Standard ist, den du ja auch verlinkst. Bei USB-Headsets brauchst du inzwischen auch keine Treiber mehr, außer wenn es um ne Zusatzsoftware für besondere Features geht, und WENN du einen Treiber brauchst, dann für den Stick und nicht für die Kopfhörer selbst. Das ändert aber nichts an der MÖGLICHKEIT, dass die Playersoftware den BT-Stick am Ende doch als Soundkarte "wahrnimmt", wie sie es eben auch bei einem USB-Headset tut. 

Verstehst du meine Gedankengänge, warum ich noch nicht zu 100% überzeugt bin? Vlt. könntest du das mal bitte testen, ob eine Änderung der Einstellungen in der Treiber-Software beim Audiostream auch ankommt? ^^


----------



## Worrel (3. Januar 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> an sich beschreibst du BT genau so, wie man "damals" USB beschrieben hätte, als es neu war, nur dass die "neuartigen" Datenstreams per Funk und nicht per Kabel fließen.


Und warum? Weil es nun mal von der Funktionskategorie dasselbe ist. 



> Dann musst du folglich ja auch Audio per BT nutzen


Nö, der Receiver ist ja mit einem Klinke/Cinch Kabel verbunden. 



> UND die Boxen hören können oder zumindest mit den Treibern der Soundkarte den Klang beeinflussen können, oder nicht?


Ich hab einen kleinen BT Lautsprecher, der aber mit meinem Handy verbunden ist. Da kann ich jedenfalls am Lautsprecher selbst nicht die Lautstärke ändern, wenn das Programm auf dem Handy das Fremdsteuern des Lautstärkepegels durch den BT Lautsprecher nicht erlaubt/unterstützt. Reicht dir das?



> Bei nem Handy schaltet zB der Ton halt die "Boxen" ab, aber ich weiß nicht eben nicht, ob die App den Lautsprecher stummschaltet oder ob die BT-Einheit die Aufgaben des Soundchips übernimmt und es DAHER dann keinen Ton mehr über die Handy-Lautsprecher ausgibt. Mir erscheint letzteres eben nicht TOTAL unmöglich - das musst du doch einsehen, oder?


Aber warum sollte man bei BT noch eine weitere Soundkarte ins System einbringen? Welche Vorteile hätte  man davon, wenn man doch genauso gut die bereits vorhandene verwenden kann? 
Und es steht ja auch in den verlinkten Artikeln: Windows (ab  kann ja schon ins BT Format kodieren - was soll der BT Stick da also noch großartig machen, außer den kodierten BT Audio Stream weiter zu leiten?



> Das ist schon klar, aber das ist bei nem USB-Headset oder auch USB-Funkempfänger für ne kabellose Tastatur ja auch nicht anders, und DA ist dann das Headset/der Stick die Soundkarte


Dann ist das aber kein Headset, sondern ein Headset _mit integrierter Soundkarte_. Weshalb du das auch nicht mit kleinen Klinkenanschlüssen ans Mainboard pappen kannst.



> Bei USB-Headsets brauchst du inzwischen auch keine Treiber mehr,


Wenn in dem Headset eine Soundkarte ist, brauchst du einen Treiber für diese Soundkarte. Meinetwegen nur irgendeinen Standard Soundtreiber, aber ohne geht's nicht. Ohne kannst du die Soundkarte im Headset nicht nutzen. 
Möglicherweise nutzt du dann nur die onboard Soundkarte des Mainbords im Rechner und das Headset schleift dann die Daten an der Headset Soundkarte vorbei in die Hörer Lautsprecher.



> Verstehst du meine Gedankengänge, warum ich noch nicht zu 100% überzeugt bin?


Ehrlich gesagt: Nein.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Januar 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und warum? Weil es nun mal von der Funktionskategorie dasselbe ist.


 ja, und genau daher könnte es doch eben auch bei BT sein, dass der BT-Adapter die Soundkartenfunktion übernimmt.



> Nö, der Receiver ist ja mit einem Klinke/Cinch Kabel verbunden.


 ich dachte du hast am PC Bluetooth und auch einen BT-Lautsprecher - was denn nun???




> Ich hab einen kleinen BT Lautsprecher, der aber mit meinem Handy verbunden ist. Da kann ich jedenfalls am Lautsprecher selbst nicht die Lautstärke ändern, wenn das Programm auf dem Handy das Fremdsteuern des Lautstärkepegels durch den BT Lautsprecher nicht erlaubt/unterstützt. Reicht dir das?


 nein, was soll denn diese Tatsache bitte beweisen? ^^ 





> Aber warum sollte man bei BT noch eine weitere Soundkarte ins System einbringen? Welche Vorteile hätte  man davon, wenn man doch genauso gut die bereits vorhandene verwenden kann?


 es geht doch nicht um Vorteile, sondern manchmal geht es halt technisch nicht anders. Du hast ja eh schon mehrere "Soundkarten" in einem PC verfügbar, idr onboard analog, onboard digital, HDMI vom Board, HDMI von der Graka. Und dank Software&co schaltet sich idR automatisch das passende ein oder aus. Falls BT dann eine weitere potentielle Soundkarte wäre: ja und? Das ist weder Vor- noch Nachteil.




> Und es steht ja auch in den verlinkten Artikeln: Windows (ab  kann ja schon ins BT Format kodieren - was soll der BT Stick da also noch großartig machen, außer den kodierten BT Audio Stream weiter zu leiten?


 die Frage ist aber, ob erst die Soundkarte kodiert oder nicht. Du sagst ja selber, dass WINDOWS kodieren kann. Es kann doch gut sein, dass der Player, wenn BT als Ausgabe gewählt ist, den Sound direkt als Stream an die BT-Einheit weitergibt, ohne dass die Soundkarte auch nur einen Finger dabei krümmt - warum soll das nicht möglich sein? ^^ 




> Dann ist das aber kein Headset, sondern ein Headset _mit integrierter Soundkarte_. Weshalb du das auch nicht mit kleinen Klinkenanschlüssen ans Mainboard pappen kannst.


 ja klar, und die Frage ist, ob BT nicht vielleicht doch auch eine Soundchip-Funktion hat und daher die Soundkarte "ist" - verstehst du das denn echt nicht? ^^  




> Wenn in dem Headset eine Soundkarte ist, brauchst du einen Treiber für diese Soundkarte. Meinetwegen nur irgendeinen Standard Soundtreiber, aber ohne geht's nicht. Ohne kannst du die Soundkarte im Headset nicht nutzen.


 für Bluetooth brauchst du doch auch Treiber, nur ist BT eben standardisiert, so dass da von Windows aus alles problemlos direkt erkannt wird und du keine Treiber suchen bzw. installieren musst. 




> Ehrlich gesagt: Nein.


 komisch, du kannst normalerweise logisch denken ^^


----------



## Worrel (3. Januar 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> komisch, du kannst normalerweise logisch denken ^^


Das Gleiche denk ich mir von dir gerade.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Januar 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das Gleiche denk ich mir von dir gerade.


  Deine Argumente sind halt alles Indizien, aber keine Beweise. Das ist das Problem.     Ich habe ja mehrere Dinge geschrieben, die allesamt die Option offen lassen, dass der BT-Adapter eben doch zur "Soundkarte wird"...  


Ich werde wohl einfach einen Stick besorgen und dann schauen, wie er sich verhält. Wenn es mit meiner Musiksoftware dann nicht klappt, weil der BT-Stick sich als Soundkarte "aktiviert", muss ich es halt so machen wie bei ner Netzwerkverbindung: erst den Song in MP3 "codieren" und dann per Playersoftware "senden".


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2018)

So, inzwischen habe ich einen Stick, und es ist IMHO durchaus eher so, wie ich dachte: Bluetooth wird bei Windows zum "Wiedergabegerät", und der Sound des Musikprogrammes, das auf das USB-Audiointerface zugreifen muss, wird nicht per BT ausgegeben, sondern einfach weiterhin über die Boxen. Erst wenn ich im Musikprogramm dann einen "Windowstreiber" wähle, kommt der Sound per Bluetooth, dann ist aber mein Audiointerface nicht mehr mit im Spiel. 

Aber ok, zum zwischendurch mal "abhören" reicht es, sofern sich im Laufe der Zeit nicht herausstellt, dass es ja nach Umfang eines Musikprojektes "Ruckler" und ähnliches gibt.


----------

